# What happened to scan_ffs?



## un_x (Feb 23, 2013)

scan_ffs looks like the perfect utility for me.  It seems to have been developed by OpenBSD and is available for all other BSD's, but disappeared from FreeBSD circa 6.2, and I have not been able to find the FreeBSD source code for it in the archives.

Does anyone know what happened to it, or why it was removed? Basically, it traverses filesystems looking for disklabels to provide data to help reconstruct them.

My interest is to recover files from filesystems with corrupted disklabels, so if anything else does that, please do say.

Thank you.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 23, 2013)

/usr/ports/sysutils/scan_ffs maybe?


----------



## un_x (Feb 23, 2013)

*Thanks!*



			
				jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> /usr/ports/sysutils/scan_ffs maybe?



Hmmm.  Thanks.  It (actual downloadable file) doesn't show up on internet searches easily, and it doesn't show up in a ports search either.  I apologize for not looking in the sysutils directory.

```
# cd /usr/ports; make search name=scan_ffs
#
```
I will attempt to follow up if I found it worthwhile.


----------



## tingo (Feb 23, 2013)

FWIW, it works here:

```
root@kg-v2# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #6: Fri Apr 27 23:50:55 CEST 2012
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

root@kg-v2# cd /usr/ports; make search name=scan_ffs
Port:	scan_ffs-1.2
Path:	/usr/ports/sysutils/scan_ffs
Info:	Scan_ffs recovers lost disklabel
Maint:	michael@ranner.eu
B-deps:	
R-deps:	
WWW:
```


----------



## AJ-BSD (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm a n00b, yet I've learned: FreshPorts.org!

On the right side, there's the search box. I typed 'scan_ffs' and it came up. In the description you can see it says: 

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/scan_ffs/
```

Hope this helps!
=)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

ports-mgmt/psearch is quite handy too.


```
root@vps-2417-1:~#psearch scan_ffs
sysutils/scan_ffs         Scan_ffs recovers lost disklabel
```


----------



## Toast (Feb 28, 2013)

```
[CMD="#"]whereis scan_ffs[/CMD]
scan_ffs: /usr/ports/sysutils/scan_ffs
```


----------

